# A Music Lover's Mystery, Rock & Roll Homicide - $2.99



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

_Rock & Roll Homicide_ is the first novel in my Rock & Roll Mystery Series. I've included a brief description followed by a few reviews.

Just as the rock band, Doberman's Stub, was about to reach stadium tour status, its leader was brutally murdered when his headphones exploded during a recording session. The widow, who inherits $5 million, is the San Diego Police Department's number one suspect. She hires Jason Duffy, a 27-year-old PI in his first year of private practice, in spite of his background as a former musician.

Jason learns that the victim was also a very skilled contract negotiator, who was in the middle of an acrimonious renegotiation with the record company at the time of his death. He also finds that the record company has a very unhealthy tie to the Russian Mafia.
As an inexperienced detective, Jason does not yet have the contacts within the police department to gather vital information. He is forced to mend fences with his estranged father, an opinionated ex-SDPD detective.

While Jason investigates the record company, he also takes a close look at the three surviving members of the victim's band. One is an alcoholic/drug addict drummer, on the verge of being kicked out of the group. The second is a bass player who camouflages his rock star status by living in an ordinary house in a lower middle-class neighborhood. Third is a lead guitarist and writer of half of the band's songs, who lives well beyond his means.
Jason has not yet become hardened to the very real dangers of his new profession. We experience his inner conflict as his girlfriend, staff, and family are drawn into the danger zone.

After Jason's part-time employee is severely beaten during a stakeout, he sells the story of the Russian Mafia's involvement in the record business to a tabloid journalism TV show in a misguided effort to protect his employer and coworker. This serves to drive the case to new heights of danger and suspense.

Jason goes behind the industry veneer of sex & drugs & hedonistic lifestyles. He shows us how the 21st Century world of downloads, file sharing, and image demographics need to be considered in a case of Rock & Roll Homicide.

*Reviews:*

"A brilliantly written tale of sex, drugs, rock & roll, and the Mob. _Rock & Roll Homicide_ is highly recommended for community library collections." - Midwest Book Review

"Rock & Roll Homicide is a fast-paced, deeply twisted, and hilarious story that will have readers salivating for more &#8230;" - Apex Reviews

"RJ McDonnell's enjoyable style is somewhere between Carl Hiaasen's in _Basket Case_ and Michael Connelly's in _Chasing the Dime_. - BookPleasures.com

"Wonderful character development. - Armchair Interviews Book Review


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, RJ, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

RJMcDonnell said:


> _Rock & Roll Homicide_ is the first novel in my Rock & Roll Mystery Series. I've included a brief description followed by a few reviews.
> 
> Just as the rock band, Doberman's Stub, was about to reach stadium tour status, its leader was brutally murdered when his headphones exploded during a recording session. The widow, who inherits $5 million, is the San Diego Police Department's number one suspect. She hires Jason Duffy, a 27-year-old PI in his first year of private practice, in spite of his background as a former musician.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

The story really catches my attention.  I'll have to put this on my 'to read' list!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Maria, it's a great one. A definite West of Mars recommended read. The cast of characters alone makes it worth the price of admission, so the saying goes.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the endorsement, Susan.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Susan, you've convinced me! It is going on my list


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

You earned it, RJ.

Maria, I'd send you my hardback copy, but... no. Not sharing this puppy.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear I made your list, Maria. Thanks for the recommendation, Susan.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

These both sound like must reads. Love the premise!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to hear your opinion you you get a chance to read them, Stacy.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I loved both books in this series! RJ does a fantastic job of blending the rock and roll world with the traditions of a mystery series.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Darcia. I recently participated in an anthology where over 20 indie authors submitted the first chapter of one of their novels. A brief bio of each author is also included. I found it to be a great way to sample new authors. The link to the anthology is: http://www.scribd.com/doc/46280302/2-BsB-Anthology-Vol-Two


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Are your 2 books part of a series, RJ?


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, Mark, the books are part of my Rock & Roll Mystery Series. My detective is a former club musician who got into the family business (criminal justice) after two years as a mental health counselor. His PI agency is staffed by a couple of former patients, and his old band mates frequently lend a hand. Besides the two novels shown below, a third book in this series, The Concert Killer, is scheduled for release early this summer.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

RJMcDonnell said:


> a third book in this series, The Concert Killer, is scheduled for release early this summer.


YES!!! Do I get a sneak peak


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I think a West of Mars review can be arranged after The Concert Killer is through editing. In the meantime, I met a music insider who knows several rock stars. He's in the process of finding out which ones read mysteries.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

That's sound like a good idea.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

RJMcDonnell said:


> I think a West of Mars review can be arranged after The Concert Killer is through editing. In the meantime, I met a music insider who knows several rock stars. He's in the process of finding out which ones read mysteries.


SWEET! If you give it to me before a final edit, I'll throw some retired copy editor love at you, as well. Make sure Jason shines. 

In a similar vein to your mystery about who reads mysteries (ha), I wound up overnighting a copy of Trevor's Song to a friend who is going to hand-deliver a copy of Trevor's Song to a band member he's doing a personal errand for. Tell me that's not a true friend -- he gets the offer to do this errand and the first thing he does is get in touch with me and tell me to get him a book so he can pass it along!

(and no, I'm not revealing any more details than that. Sorry. Not my story to tell.)


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Susan, thanks for the copy edit offer. It's in the early proofreading stages right now.

Congrats on your friend passing Trevor's Song to a known rocker. Endorsements and blurbs can be huge.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, the book has been delivered. We'll see what happens. Even if nothing big happens for me, personally, at least I've got another good story to add to the stable. The tales of adventures past are getting a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Contacts in the music world can be a great source of ideas, and an excellent way to confirm info. Last night I got invited to a show where a drummer who played in a band with Noel Redding of the Jimi Hendrix Experience (in the 90s) will be performing.  I grew up across the street from him and ran the sound board for his first band. It should be fun catching up. Too bad Noel isn't still alive. A blurb from him would be golden in many circles.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like you were ver fortunate...


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds cool. I'm a native San Diegan so I love anything set in our city. I will definitely put this on my list!
Thank You,
Michele
http://www.adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide and Rock & Roll Rip-Off are both set in San Diego county. My PI, Jason Duffy, lives in Serra Mesa, works in La Jolla, and frequently visits his retired SDPD detective father in Little Italy. It's inspiring to have America's finest city as the backdrop for my mysteries.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Following is a review from Beverly Ford, a 20-year-veteran crime beat writer for the Boston Herald:

"Fast moving and at times laugh-out-loud hilarious, Rock & Roll Homicide has all the makings of a sure-fire winner. Anyone who loves murder, mysteries or music should pick it up. As an avid reader, I've found McDonnell to be one of the most engaging, enjoyable, and funniest writers I've come across in a long, long time."


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting Adult Children Interested in Reading Books

Four months after Rock & Roll Homicide was released the Christian Science Monitor published a story about how an unusual number of non-readers were purchasing the book through a marketing campaign on the social networking site, MySpace. A few weeks later I started getting emails from the parents of adult children who hadn’t read a book since high school, asking about how they could sustain their child’s interest in reading. I received so many of these type of emails that I researched the topic and put a presentation together that I gave at PA libraries last year. 

I took a behavioral approach based on the teachings of one of my Penn State professors, Dr. Alan Kazdin. Two years after I graduated, Dr. Kazdin accepted the position of Chair of the Psychology Department at Yale, where he still teaches, and in 2008 was named the President of the American Psychological Association. When I hit a wall trying to find research on this topic, Dr. Kazdin forwarded me a paper he wrote in this area when working with a younger age group.

About 50 parents and grandparents of adult children tried the program. More than half succeeded in getting non-reading 18- to 30-year-olds to read at least one book. A quarter of the participants reported that their adult children are now reading a minimum of one book per month.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The most unusual and entertaining review I ever read came from Dublin, Ireland reviewer Critical Mick when he reviewed Rock & Roll Homicide. Mick prides himself on making his reviews as riveting as the books he critiques. He turned this particular review into a six cut EP, comparing the book to six rock songs. To take a look, go to http://www.mickhalpin.com/criticalmick_rock_roll_homicide.htm.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

My Rock & Roll Mystery Series novels are being featured on DailyCheapReads.com today. If you get a chance, stop by.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll have to stop by DailyCheapreads for this


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who helped Rock & Roll Homicide make it to #52 on the Kindle Best Seller List two weeks ago.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm the guest blogger on the Barnes & Noble Mystery Forum today. The blog is called, "Cops & Rockers." I talk about how the son of a police detective came to write the Rock & Roll Mystery Series. You'll have to scroll through my bio and descriptions of my two novels to read the half-page blog. Please leave a comment if you have the time. http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Mystery/Guest-Blog-by-Author-R-J-McDonnell/m-p/1030020/highlight/false#M37952


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Memorial Day weekend would be a great time to check out a rockin' murder mystery. The widow of a rock star is grieving in the first chapter of Rock & Roll Homicide after losing her husband in the prologue. For a quick glance at the opening go to: http://tiny.cc/wyfh1


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Last Friday my first television interview aired on a show called The Morning Mix, which is the Poconos version of Regis and Kelly. They had a Rock & Roll theme day. I was the first guest and talked about my R&R Mystery series. An incredible guitarist named Dale Stephens followed me and performed a cut from his new CD.

At first I thought I'd be nervous, but the local Kelly, Kristen Brooks, was very funny and kept the conversation light and fun. I was the first guest and appear five minutes into the show. If you get a chance to watch it please let me know your thoughts. Here's the link: http://tiny.cc/y0ao7


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The series that began with Rock & Roll Homicide continues with a new release. *The Concert Killer* will be available on Kindle later this month. Here's a sneak peek:

A serial killer believes that God wants him to shut down the rock concert industry. His wide variety of methods, disguises, and locations has stymied a statewide task force. Jason Duffy is hired by a group of independent concert promoters to stop him.

This is Jason's most challenging case ever. In addition to matching wits with a bright murderer whose kill zone encompasses all of California, he must also battle task force bureaucrats who vehemently want him off of the case.

When a press leak brings Jason to the attention of the killer, life changes dramatically for his circle of family and friends. The closer Jason comes to identifying this predator, the more the Concert Killer feels compelled to bring the wrath of God down on those who patronize rock concerts.

If you'd like to get familiar with the cast of characters, start off by reading Rock & Roll Homicide http://tiny.cc/des64 and 2010 Mystery/Thriller of the Year award winner, Rock & Roll Rip-Off http://tiny.cc/cu7d3. I'd love to hear your comments.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide went on sale today for 99 cents for the first time ever. It will stay at that price only until The Concert Killer is released at the start of August. So, if you've been thinking of sampling the series this is definitely the time to do so. It's available on Kindle at http://tiny.cc/des64.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Ooo I'm going to love this. Buying in the morning (downloading Sims 3 expansion packs right now)


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Ilyria. I'm very interested in reading yours, too. I'll be slammed until The Concert Killer launches, but I love keeping up on this new subgenre. Did you ever meet up with Susan at West of Mars?


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

RJMcDonnell said:


> Thanks, Ilyria. I'm very interested in reading yours, too. I'll be slammed until The Concert Killer launches, but I love keeping up on this new subgenre. Did you ever meet up with Susan at West of Mars?


I did not, but you've reminded me to pull up her site again  I'm easily distracted (in fact, played Sims all day today and got no writing done at all. Now I'm installing the Late Night expansion hehehehe. I guess I'll start writing again on Monday. 






In my weak defence, I often work out plots through this game lol. In Sims 2, I make my characters and chuck them into a house together to see how they react.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide just concluded its first week priced at 99 cents, where it will remain until the Concert Killer is released in the first week of August. Thanks so much for your tremendous response.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

As promised, the 99 cent sale on Rock & Roll Homicide will continue until The Concert Killer is released. Originally scheduled for early August, the release has been delayed until September 1st due to an exciting debut promotion. A trailer for The Concert Killer will feature an original song by the same name, and will serve as a prequel to the storyline. Those interested in reading the series from the beginning have just a few more days to do so at the discounted price.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The price for Rock & Roll Homicide was just reset to $2.99. The change will take effect within 24 hours. If you're interested in reading the first novel in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series at a discount, this is the final day to do so. The 3rd novel in the series, The Concert Killer, was made available to Kindle this morning and will be available as of tomorrow, September 1, 2011.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide is the featured read on Digital Book Today because it has averaged 4.7 stars over its 15 reviews. Here is the opening to this 288 page novel: http://tiny.cc/qn633


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide was brought back as the "Weekly Great Read" on Digital Book Today because of its 4.7 stars average. http://tiny.cc/des64


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a note to let everyone know that Rock & Roll Homicide is now participating in Amazon's KDP Select Program.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

If you’ve been thinking about reading one of my Rock & Roll Mystery Series novels, here’s a great reason to do it now. For the first time ever, one of my book is being offered as a free download in the Amazon Kindle Store. The novel will be free today, tomorrow and Sunday then goes back to its regular price of $2.99 on Monday. 

Rock & Roll Homicide is the first novel in my series. It’s about the murder of an emerging rock star. Most of the suspects are band mates or affiliated with the recording company. My private investigator, Jason Duffy, worked as a club musician before becoming a detective.

The novel was recently featured on Digital Book Today for having an extremely high reader review rating: 4.7 out of 5 stars.  As of 9:30 this morning it was ranked #1 on Kindle/Music and is currently #3 in Hard-boiled. If you get a chance to read it please let me know.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to the 3000 of you who downloaded Rock & Roll Homicide for free two weeks ago. And, a special thanks to all who took the time to write a review. So far they have all been of the 5 star variety.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks so fun!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide is free on Kindle today and tomorrow. It just hit #12 on Kindle's Free Mysteries list, #6 on Hard-Boiled, #6 on Action-Adventures, and #1 on Music, with over 1600 downloads in the last 6 hours.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

If you recently downloaded Rock & Roll Homicide, the week leading up to St. Patrick's Day would be an ideal time to read it. Ireland plays an important role in the storyline and the main subplot. http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Roll-Homicide-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B002E19JLY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331390502&sr=1-1


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide is one of 13 mysteries free on Kindle on Friday the 13th (4/13/12). I have the good fortune of joining several accomplished authors in a giving mystery readers a chance to sample our work at no cost. To read a brief description and see the covers of each, stop by my website at http://www.rjmcdonnell.com.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Sex, drugs and rock and roll, a book after my (young) heart. ;-D. By the way I survived all. 
Thanks for including your intriguing book in our 13/13 FREE Kindle book campaign. Can not wait to read it.

All the best, 

Gerrie


----------



## maryannwrites (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been wanting to read this one for awhile, RJ!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to Gerrie, Maryann, and Stacy for your kind comments. Be sure to let me know what you think after reading Rock & Roll Homicide. The novel will continue to be free on Kindle through Saturday, April 14. It is currently ranked #1 in Music and #4 in Action/Adventure. If you haven't downloaded it yet here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Roll-Homicide-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B002E19JLY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334353031&sr=1-1


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide is featured today on Daily Cheap Reads. Visit: http://dailycheapreads.com


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

There are two free Kindle download links at the end of my interview today with Lisette Brodey on her blog. They include this novel, Rock & Roll Homicide, and free for the 1st time ever, Rock & Roll Rip-Off (winner of a 2010 Mystery/Thriller of the Year Award). Here's the link: http://mollyhacker.com/interviews/


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be signing copies of Rock & Roll Homicide and my other novels at the book launch party for #4 in my Rock & Roll Mystery Series, The Classic Rockers Reunion with Death. The party is open to the public, and will be held at Library Express in Scranton's Steamtown Mall on Saturday, September 1st from 1:00 PM to 4:00 PM. Local rock legend Robbie Walsh will provide the musical entertainment. 30% of book sales will be donated to Scranton's public library, The Albright Library.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide, 1st in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series, is free on Kindle from 8/31 through 9/4 to celebrate the launch of the 4th novel in the series. It will then be removed from KDP and no longer be made available for free through that program.
http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Homicide-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B002E19JLY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1346415567&sr=8-1


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide, #1 in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series, is receiving a nice boost from #2, Rock & Roll Rip-Off being free on Kindle 10/2/12 through 10/4/12. R&R Rip-Off won a 2010 Mystery/Thriller of the Year Award.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide recently received its 30th Amazon Customer Review and has a 4.5 star average.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

A 20-year crime beat writer for the Boston Herald called Rock & Roll Homicide “a sure-fire winner.”


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide is the 1st novel in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series. The 3rd novel,The Concert Killer, is currently #1 on Kindle's Top 100 Free Hardboiled Mysteries list. It is free today, 11/10/12. http://www.amazon.com/Concert-Killer-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B005K94PB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341935208&sr=1-1&keywords=the+concert+killer


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide introduces Jason Duffy as a San Diego PI who worked his way through college as a club musician and toiled as an outpatient mental health counselor for two years before transitioning into criminal justice, like is father and uncle.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

A trade paperback version of Rock & Roll Homicide is available for the first time for half the price of the hardcover. It may be purchased at the CreateSpace store: https://www.createspace.com/4033554


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The first novel in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series, Rock & Roll Homicide, is Free today on Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Homicide-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B002E19JLY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1346415567&sr=8-1


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who helped make the Christmas promotion of Rock & Roll Homicide a success. From the comments I received, there will be quite a few more people reading the four novels in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide now has a universal link that will take US and international readers to the Amazon store affiliated with their specific countries. Now readers in Canada, Japan, Spain, France, UK, India, and Italy will be directed to this novel by clicking viewBook.at/B002E19JLY.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The price of Rock & Roll Homicide has been reduced from $2.99 to just .99 for the month of February. This is the first time ever that it has been priced at this level. Rock & Roll Homicide is the first novel in the Rock & Roll Mystery Series. viewBook.at/B002E19JLY


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock & Roll Homicide has benefited greatly from a combination of the 99 cent sale and the 1st every promo of The Classic Rockers Reunion with Death, which was downloaded almost 10,000 times in the first three days of this week, reaching #1 Mystery on Kindle's list of Top 100 free list.


----------

